

Show HN: Testoid.net -- Collaborative Android beta-testing - mrfairladyz
http://testoid.net/

======
mrfairladyz
Disclaimer: This isn't my project, I saw it on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/androiddev/comments/o7t5u/what_if_yo...](http://www.reddit.com/r/androiddev/comments/o7t5u/what_if_you_could_show_your_app_to_other/)

